# Point out my flaws please



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## lukekantor (Aug 1, 2014)

Open your grip hand up. Don't slap the trigger. Consistently anchor. Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im no coach but draw length looks about 1/2"-1" too long.
How are your groups? id say if your satisfied, shoot the way it is...
If not, shorten it up and see if it feels/shoots better


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree, your draw LOOKS too long BUT... Take another picture where your bow arm is 90 degrees to your spine (torso). With the bow arm dropped so far down, and your release hand so far behind your ear, it is all a guess. The first rule is to have that bow arm absolutely 90 degrees to your spine!! Bow arm straight (BUT NOT locked out). then ideally, your release hand index finger knuckle in the pocket under your ear lobe -- not behind it. See how your string elbow is lower than your release hand? Your draw force line is way off. To see this, draw a line from your bow hand's center of pressure to your release arm elbow, that line should go right through the arrow nock.

Arne


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

View attachment 2007859


Your leaning back - draw a little long.
Need to shorten the draw a little and get your aim on a level plane. Not down hill. I would also shorten the release to get your finger "hooked" around it.
Moebow is on point.


Here is what your looking for. Internet coaching can be tough and everyone has an opinion.


View attachment 2007887


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks a ton fellas! I appreciate all the help!


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

So I played around a little and I think this looks a little better. These are two divergent positions for the peep/kisser and my knuckle. What do you guys think now?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your are leaning back...finger on release aid looks a little better.get the trigger just behind the 2 knuckle....while @ full draw.... kisser is not doing you any good..........take it off till you get the dl. right ...it still looks a bit long. NEVER PULL A BOW THAT DOES NOT HAVE A AROW IN IT ITS A BOOM WAITING TO HAPPEN....!!!!:faint:


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha yea, first and last time I'll ever do that!!


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright then. Lowered my dl some, took the kisser off, put the trigger more into my hand, and loaded an arrow this time hehe. How does my form look now? Also, sorry about the repetitiveness, y'all are all I've got as coaches lol..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

not bad,,,a little bow hand issue,you look pretty straight..always take pics shooting a level target... it helps ...much better....its hard to see the face dl . my be a little bit long, but not bad ... MUCH BETTER.. you have a little to much hand in the bow...hand is open and tense...its a grab waiting to happen !!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You may still want to decrease the DL a little. In the last photo, you really have the string buried in your face. Any change in face muscle tension will give you a different point of impact. 

Unfortunately, the bow is a little short for you (ATA), so it may not be possible.

Also, try to get your release shoulder down a little. When it's higher like in your photos, you have to recruit more arm muscle to hold the bow on target. Arm muscles used to hold the bow up are not as stable as using your back muscles to hold the bow up and your arms to hold it away. However this may be an optical illusion due to aiming at a low target.

Allen


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

You guys are like hawks, I love it! I'll make some adjustments. Also, my release shoulder dropping feels a bit awkward, I just can't seem to get it low.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

YudielM said:


> You guys are like hawks, I love it! I'll make some adjustments. Also, my release shoulder dropping feels a bit awkward, I just can't seem to get it low.


The shorter DL may help with that. 

You have pretty heavily muscled shoulders and it may take you a while to get both shoulders down. Try this - stand like you normally do with everything relaxed. Raise both relaxed arms straight out to shoulder height. That is pretty close to where you want both shoulders. 

The lower you can get your shoulders (within reason) the more stable you will be. To do this you have to hold the weight of the bow at full draw in your back. Your arms, hands, shoulders, etc are just hooks and levers.

Allen


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is a shot with my arms up and one with the modifications that were last suggested. It feels a little different. Also, I notice my hips pivoting forward a little bit but I fix it up when I notice it. I think it may be my stance.


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might wanna get a close up of the face, it looks too short now ............ but the pic may be fooling me.


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I just took it down a setting according to the manual. It's either the previous length or this length..


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Could it be that I installed a new nock?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

lol no the loop does not change the D.L


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

face close up needed


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoops, sorry. I am still a newbie as you can see.. Made my DL a little longer..
Might it be that I adjusted my release to where it sat exactly on my wrist and the hook on the inside of my hand like others suggested?
Something tells me this one feels better.


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Little closer up..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

YudielM said:


> Whoops, sorry. I am still a newbie as you can see.. Made my DL a little longer..
> Might it be that I adjusted my release to where it sat exactly on my wrist and the hook on the inside of my hand like others suggested?
> Something tells me this one feels better.
> View attachment 2010310


This is the best photo yet. Now start working on execution. Do you have a written shot sequence?


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Not really. I pull, aim, shoot lol..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

YudielM said:


> Not really. I pull, aim, shoot lol..


I've learned the hard way that a written shot sequence is essential to improving archery skills.

There are very few threads that address this. There probably are not more because a shot sequence requires discipline. Too many on AT just want to talk about new bows or string colors or rant about bad shops.  

One definition of target panic is "a missing or out of order step in the shot sequence". Most pro's and other good archers have experienced TP. The ones who get over it and continue improving realize that a shot sequence is essential to getting control of it.

Make developing a shot sequence the next focus for improving your archery.

Allen


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

interesting...never really know of a shot sequence, guess i'm the "OMG! new bow", "WOW this broadhead break bones"

would you be so kind as to show some of this shot sequence, or give an example of it?


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

I honestly never heard of this until now. And I've heard of Tp. Huh.. I'm interested to lol
Also, I made a few adjustments, I'll post a picture up again.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: looks pretty good:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: follow Allens advice....on the shot seq. hes is 100% on that................................................................ but dont read anything on tp. you might catch the disease...now go shoot..:archery:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is one of the few threads that talk about shot sequence:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115065&highlight=sequence


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

YudielM said:


> Not really. I pull, aim, shoot lol..


That's actually not a bad start to your shot sequence. You will want to add a few steps while you are learning, but that's a good framework.

Here is a quote that I love because it perfectly captures the road we face while getting to the top:

"Before I learned the art, a punch was just a punch, and a kick, just a kick.
After I learned the art, a punch was no longer a punch, a kick, no longer a kick.
Now that I understand the art, a punch is just a punch and a kick is just a kick."
-- Bruce Lee


A shot sequence is nothing more than a list of the steps in your shot. Where do you put your feet, how do you put your bow hand on the bow, how do you draw, where do you anchor, how do you execute, how do you follow through, etc? Accurate archery is all about consistency A shot sequence gives you a framework so that you can work on your shooting one part at a time.

You've probably heard the old joke, How do you eat an elephant? The answer, of course, is one bite at a time.

A lot to think about and you have to decide how good you want to shoot. Shooting really good takes serious effort. The decision is yours, but I think you have what it takes to be a very good archer.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much guys, this help really means a lot to me. At times I've wanted to throw my bow out the window lol! So much information. In going to write it down in a journal!


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

I just wanted to follow up with you guys. After making all the adjustments suggested, working on my form(a lot), and making those steps for shooting, these are the holes I'm making on paper. Of course I still have a bit more to do like creep tune, etc. But when I first started shooting my tears were all over the place and I didn't know squat. You guys are amazing!! I'll continue my tuning and I'll get back to y'all.


----------

